# Dämpferbuchsen



## Sagi (5. März 2012)

Ich will mir für den Progressive-Dämpfer Buchsen drehen, muß ich da auf was spezielles bei der Auswahl des Alu achten ?


----------



## teatimetom (5. März 2012)

erschte frage warum nur ?
brauchst du andere dämpfer buchsen als den standard 1/2 Zoll = 12.7mm ?
Dämpfer ist ein diverse dueler (12.7mm) oder ein 5th element ?

Mit Progressive kann ich grade nix anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagi (5. März 2012)

Dämpfer ist ein Progressive 5th element und ich hab die Buchsen für das Sunday 2006 nirgendwo finden können


----------



## teatimetom (5. März 2012)

oisklar.

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/mount_kits_bushings.aspx

wenn du noch fox buchsen hast, die passen wunderbar 

oder auch alle aus dieser Liste:


> Fox / 5th Element / Marzocchi Roco/ Romic Avalanche / Manitou '11+ / Giant NRS / RockShox Bar '03-'04, Vivid/Monarch '08+, Ario '10+


----------



## Sagi (5. März 2012)

danke, den 12.7mm 8x23.2 hätten die da, nicht aber den 12.7mm 	8x23.3


----------



## lol^^ (5. März 2012)

Kann mir jemand die genauen Dämpferbuchsenmaße für nen DHX 5 in einem 2009er Sunday Rahmen geben?


----------



## Tribal84 (7. März 2012)

würde ich auch gern wissen 
dann kommen da nämlich noch schöne huber bushings rein !


----------



## lol^^ (7. März 2012)

Das passt ganz gut. Er wohnt ca. 5km von mir weg und ich fahre da am Donnerstag oder Freitag hin, um welche fertigen zu lassen.
Kann dir die Maße danach gerne durchgeben. 
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## mastervier (8. März 2012)

Ich wollte mir meine Dämpferbuchsen mal selber drehn. Nur weiß ich nicht was für ein Material ich nehmen soll? Im Prinziep müsste es doch zwecks Rahmenschutz etwas weicheres sein als der Rahmen selbst damit dieser nicht ausschlägt oder?


----------



## Tribal84 (14. März 2012)

*Shock and hardware sizes:*

2005 Sunday:
shock: 5th element coil, dw-link light compression tune
size: 9.5X3.0
hardware: 23 width X 8.00 ID top and bottom

2006 Sunday:
shock: FOX DHX 5.0 coil, dw-link light compression tune
size: 9.5X3.0
hardware: 23 width X 8.00 ID top and bottom

2007 Sunday:
shock: FOX DHX 5.0 coil, dw-link light compression tune
30 width X 10.00 I.D. top and bottom


----------



## Sagi (15. März 2012)

gibt´s für die verschiedenen Jahrgänge vom Sunday detaillierte Daten im Netz, evtl. Zeichnungen etc. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (15. März 2012)

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f19/official-iron-horse-sunday-dw-link-tech-tuning-section-168138/

bester thread ..


----------



## moRReSSey (16. Juni 2013)

mich würden auch die Buchsenmaße für nen DHX 5.0 und Vivid 5.1 interessieren. hat da irgendwer was`?


----------



## slihder (8. September 2013)

Passt eine Burgtec Offset-Hülse in die obere Dämpferaufnahme beim 08er Sunday? Fox DHX 5.0.
Danke


----------

